
FDA wants opioid painkiller pulled off market - skookumchuck
http://www.cnn.com/2017/06/08/health/fda-opioid-opana-er-bn/index.html
======
skookumchuck
So what do we do with patients in massive pain? Let them suffer? What about
terminal patients? Is their risk of getting addicted more of a problem than
letting them die in agony?

